# mulcher kit question



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i was wondering how good the mulching kits for riding mowers work?i bought a kit today and stuck on my mower.i have a 1997 mtd yardmachines mower.with 42inch deck.it had a 14.5hp.i put in a twin cylinder 18hp briggs over the weekend.im thinking it should work pretty good with the 18hp slinging the blades.what do you guys think?


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Unless the 14.5 was bogging down,or governed slower than the 18 you may not notice the difference but in any case mulching is in my opinon the best way to go. Now if you are cutting in high grass the extra hp will be great but the weakest point in that setup is if the blade belt slips and smokes. This is by no means a professional, but just a shade tree opinion.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for the input.yeah the twin 18hp seems to do alot better.i have mowed 3 yards so far with the mulch kit and it seems to do great.and the 18hp doesnt bog very easily.


----------

